# River



## Big_Boy (Apr 6, 2007)

Whast is Everyones Favorite River???


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I've never fished that far east...have only fished the Rocky and Vermilion for steelies and of the 2 I prefer the Vermilion.


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

kinda upset the vermilion river is not a choice...lots of nice chrome in there too


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Where is Rocky?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya wheres the v and the rock! I vote vermilion


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

the Vermilion has to be one of the most underrated steelhead fisheries. have had many a good days out there. Plus its the closest place for all us "westerners"


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

For me its between the Chagrin, Ashtabula and Conneaut, but i have to say its the Ash.


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

vermilion by far


----------



## bigbuck44089 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah I like the Vermilion river the best only cause I live in Vermilion


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

the rocky is my favorite. and closest


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

i love the rock, only because it has so mant different patterens to it. slate, soft, rocky, great under banks, lots of fallen trees, cuts, runs. Even if its low you can find fish.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I would have to say the Grand


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

the grand followed by the rock...
i have only been to chagrin a couple of times with no luck...


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

I would have to follow in the footsteps of bassman and say its between grand, ash, and conneaut. My favorite would have to be ash.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Ashtabula thats it the best river and its not even stocked so i love it


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't think you can beat the grand especialy in the spring trollin lite gear and small rapala's

THERE'S ONE


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

The least that could be done is post a poll that had ALL the stocked triubtaries that have steelhead stocked in them, rather than include 2 of the tributaries that are considered un-stocked, and typcially are what we call un-mentionables.

Vermillion
Rocky
Chagrin
Grand
Conneaut

All above are stocked. Any and all other tributaries mentioned in the poll or in responses are un-stocked.

I can't vote in the poll, due to my favorite river isn't in the list.

flash------------------------------out


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I've always been partial to the Amazon!

Actually I like the Grand best. It holds more water than the others and you can usually find a spot with no one around.

I like the Rocky just for convenience, I live right above it.

Wes


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

omg ..lol.. I dont fish the great lake tribs as much as i used to matter of fact I barely fish them at all with all the lurkers on the web it amazes me how ppl can just chat away about UNSTOCKED rivers / creeks like it not big deal and the ppl wont find out about it! Look at how many ppl have viewed this thread and have not replied!


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

The grand affords more opportunities because the flow, but the chagrin clears fast and is unbelievable right after a rain.

SOOooo I guess I am saying the grand? no the chagrin, wait lets go with the grand............... 

Im going hunting.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree about the unstocked tribs. 

My favorite is whichever is in the best shape when I am able to go fishing.

Joel


----------



## Big_Boy (Apr 6, 2007)

Please See: A Better Steehead Poll


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

the people on this site or others for that matter will never realize what they do to these rivers when posting unstocked(or even stocked) 90&#37; private streams. Watch how many streams get posted in the next few years. And yet we all wonder why?

I know this post was not started to damage any streams but that IS what this ultimately leads to.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

My favorite river is where I can enjoy a day of steelheading without having to worry about snaggers, poachers, bad etiquette fisherman, people asking "hey! can I have that fish?", and litterbugs.


----------

